# HI EVERYONE



## constantstar (Feb 10, 2009)

hi everyone, just wanted to come on here, as I bought myself an Audi 2001 reg TT. It was a good price, but slightly higher milege thsn I wished but still looks beautiful. 
Unfortunatley they didnt have the handbook so can someone tell me if the cd player is hidden, ie in the boot. The dash board has a tape and radio but cant find the cd!! hehe. I only got it this evening and it was too dark to search for it!
Also any ideas on fuel consumption- I have a 1.8 and worked out that on a tank of approx 50 litres il get approx 300-350 miles- sound right?

Thank you


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi, 6 CD changer under the flap in the back passenger side.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## constantstar (Feb 10, 2009)

manphibian said:


> Hi, 6 CD changer under the flap in the back passenger side.


as in back seat of the car or boot of the car? Thanks. I do love the car and its a beauty to drive!! Just hope the petrol works out well enough!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

go to the back seats and to the right you will see a plastic flap (opposite side to the first aid kit) and you will see it there :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello... Welcome to the Forum 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome take a look here www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------

